# When Does Everyone Start Christmas Shopping?



## nightwriter (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm thinking of starting next month and wrapping it up (pun intended!) before the malls get crowded with holiday shoppers. :christmas2:


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 11, 2017)

I start on December 24.


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 11, 2017)

lol Camper6 :laugh:


----------



## terry123 (Aug 11, 2017)

*christmas shopping*

Since I cannot wrap gifts with only one hand I only get everyone gift cards.  I started in Jan of this year buying a gift card each month so by Christmas I have everyone taken care of.  All of my family expects their favorites. One daughter wants a Starbucks as she loves the coffee but hates the cost.  the 3 "grands" are girls and want cards to their favorite shopping stores.  My BIL wants Bass Pro as he is a hunter and fisherman. Sister is in love with TJ Maxx and only wants that. Brother and SIL only want MC as they restock their cake decorating supplies. Other daughter requests MC also.  So mine are easy and they get what they want.  Of course along with that they get their peanut butter candy which is only made once a year and they have to have it.  Family and friends only are on the list.  So one of them comes over to help me with the candy the first week in Dec. so I can mail it with the gift cards by the 10th.  They immediately open their packages to get their candy and put their gift card which is in a decorative case under their tree.   I pick up stocking stuffers all year long as I still make my 2 girls stockings each year. One daughter is 50 and the other is 45 but they still want their stocking each year.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 11, 2017)

Whenever I see something that I know a person on my list would like I buy it. All my Christmas wrapping supplies are in easy reach so as soon as I get the item I wrap it as well. I keep all receipts in an envelope labeled Christmas along with a list of the gifts I bought. One year I didn't do that and because the purchase was made right after the holidays I had no idea what I bought. I had to unwrap the gift. The last thing I wanted was to be just as surprised as the person I gave it to. Can you imagine sitting around the Christmas tree and saying to the recipient of my gift,wow! I really like that.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2017)

Probably about a week before.  I only give cash  because  I have no idea of what they want/need.

Let them have fun picking what they'd like.   (easier for me too.)


----------



## AprilT (Aug 11, 2017)

WHAT!:saywhat:  Why would anyone interrupt my summer with such a question. Excuse me while I continue shopping my my summer camping trip. :nodisturb:

:grin:


----------



## dollie (Aug 11, 2017)

gift cards to all-----------------


----------



## IKE (Aug 12, 2017)

It's just mama and I and we stopped Xmas shopping for each other many years ago......through the year if we see something that we want we just go ahead and purchase it if the funds are available.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2017)

Same as Ike, just the two of us and we haven't done any Christmas shopping for a long time, just buy things throughout the year when we need or want something.  I thought for a long time that all the holidays were too commercialized and just for profit.  It really annoys me to see Christmas stuff in the stores in August or September too.  It seems by the time the holiday finally arrives, that it's over with already.   When we were kids and bought presents for family, it usually started in late November.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't.


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 12, 2017)

What a thoughtful plan you have, terry123! Peanut butter candy...yum!


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 12, 2017)

Gift cards are a growing trend these days! I might hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## Trade (Aug 13, 2017)

I would like to retire to an underground bunker at the start of Christmas shopping season and not come out until it's over. My favorite day of the year is January 2nd.


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 13, 2017)

lol Trade!


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 13, 2017)

....the older I get the less I do at Christmas, I'm now thinking about cutting way back on all
the birthday buying too.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2017)

What little family I have left has an agreement of "no Christmas presents."  That way, nobody spends money they don't have and nobody gets stuff they don't want or need.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't really do much Christmas shopping anymore, just get the 2 oldest grandsons a gift card and the little ones usually get legos that I order on Amazon.

BUT! I love Christmas and I'm already counting the days.  Last year I spent Christmas in Illinois at my son's.  This year it will be at my daughter's most likely...it's all about family for me and the food and the decorations.  I'm still  a child at heart when it comes to holidays.


----------



## nightwriter (Aug 16, 2017)

I love Christmas, too and I'm always striving for that elusive "perfect" Christmas.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

nightwriter said:


> I love Christmas, too and I'm always striving for that elusive "perfect" Christmas.




Yes, so am I.  It's probably in my Christmas Past, it also includes snow which won't happen in Fresno, it didn't even happen in Illinois when I went there.  My son is across from St. Louis and they don't get as much snow as 
Chicago does.  They had a mild winter while I was there.

I think in my mind a Victorian Style Christmas is what I want....with snow of course.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 18, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I start on December 24.



The 24th sounds about right to me - - -morning or afternoon???


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for reminding me.  I must get started.  I just have to know who is going to be in town then, though, and who is not.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 18, 2017)

​Since it is just the two of us, we do not really exchange for Christmas in the traditional sense.  We may buy something nice for ourselves, or the house and call it "for Christmas".  Our anniversary is December 7th, so most years, sometime between the two dates we go out for a nice dinner out and call it good.


----------

